# Tire bead sealing



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

OK, Gang; I have an under slung tandem trailer, the wheels and axle are Dexter type, the 4 sided slot and four bolt mounts in the large outside pattern. Replacement cost is $106.00 per rim, and being that we are moving without funds, I need to create a temporary cure for the rust pitted insides of the rims. Thinking of metal filler, an epoxy substance, any other suggestions? That would be after I kill the rust with osphlo or however you spell it.


----------



## Northman (Jan 26, 2005)

there is such a thing a tire bead sealer we use it at the shop for rusted, pitted, or corroded wheels.

there are a couple different types you want the thick black type. can look tomorrow for the brand we use. I know it is available at carquest. might even be a carquest brand. it does seal really well.


----------



## gspig (Dec 11, 2002)

I've successfully used tire slime to lubricate and seal the bead on rusty rims.


----------



## Northman (Jan 26, 2005)

gspig, just to let you know we've seen that green slime stuff cause tires to rot on the inside. might be just certain brands of tires and rubber composition but better to be forewarned.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

you can probly can get by by unseating the tire, and spreading some silcon caulk on the bead/rim and reinflating, I have done this on farm machinery and the guys that run derby do it, with bent rims, 

the bead sealer is a thick goo that you brush on the bead,

you could use a tube as well,


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd just use a tube & be done with it. Never ever had luck with old tubeless tires, & I have about 150 tires on the farm.... I've tried, believe me. 

--->Paul


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

I have used Napa brand bead sealer out at work with good results on everything from Gators to skidsteers. Corroded rims and bent rims, alluminium and steel. However, If it were my trailer and I was making an over the road trip, I would agree with Rambler and just buy some tubes. Just an opinion, Paul.


----------



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

break down the tire, take a wire brush to the seating surfaces, follow with some real heavy grease(fith wheel grease). Clean seating surface of tire as well and grease well. may only be a temp solution but should get u where ur going.


----------



## Theront (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok now don't laugh. I had this done to a rusty tire and rim once by a guy that did tire repair. He used ATF and slightly inflated the tire then poured the ATF over the bead area and used a 3 lb sledge hammer and conitnued to hammer the sidewall of the tire. This caused the ATF to work down into the bead with the flexing of the wall. This tire never leaked again and when I finally got around to pulling it off of the rim again I had a terrible time. Pieces of the tire actually stuck to the rim. It worked very well.


Theront


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

I have used Silicone sealant with some success. Make sure the rim is not bent badly(hammer it straight). Check by rolling it on a level surface and watching for wobble. Clean the rim mounting surfaces very well(and the rest some). Give it a coat of paint and after drying very lightly rub Silicone sealant on the bearing surface to fill dips. Mount your tire and just before SLIGHTLY inflating rub another light coat of silicone on the tire surface. Let it stand for about thirty minutes and inflate to desired pressure. Putting in a tube has been my option instead of all that trouble on some types. Check with the local junk yards for a spare rim-probably get one fore $25 with tire mounted.


----------

